

National Geographic, Feb, 1922 - helwr
http://books.google.com/books?id=xBoSAAAAYAAJ&printsec=frontcover&source=gbs_v2_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
wooster
I love old issues of National Geographic. I used to read these in the library
in high school, and actually remember this issue because of the picture on
page 134 (of the Cupo tree, which is pretty distinctive).

There's something about exploring, and in particular this golden age of pulp-
novelesque/Indiana Jones-style exploration, which is really exciting to me.
Also, check out the way they describe things: an iguana is described as an
"antediluvian reptile" on page 140.

At this point, the areas which can engender this type of unvarnished wonder
and excitement of discovery seem to be the deep ocean and outer space. Most of
the rest of the world has been explored thoroughly enough to seem banal or
uninteresting to a lot of people, which is really sad. I hope the world never
starts seeming ordinary to me.

~~~
zephjc
My grandmother at one time in the 90s had NGs going back to the late 20s/early
30s, but by the time I was old enough to appreciate them, they were in
terrible condition, having spent years in the attic over her garage. I'm glad
they're archived online.

------
TorKlingberg
"No preview available" Is it only available in the U.S? I'm in Sweden.

~~~
dflock
Yes, it is. I just tried it with and without a VPN with a US endpoint and I
get 'No preview' if I appear to be outside the USA.

------
zacharypinter
Also see The Complete National Geographic:

<http://www.amazon.com/dp/1426296355>

(Disclaimer: I helped develop the app)

------
imp
That's awesome. The article on the Mayans is really interesting.

~~~
sp332
Some things never change :-)

------
edj
In parts it looks and reads more like a scholarly journal than like the modern
Nattional Geographic. Particularly the article on the Mayans.

